# Guns N' Roses are back!



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

Guns n roses new album Chinese Democracy is being relased Nov 23, their first proper album since 1991, check out the title track Chinese Democracy here : www.gunsnroses.com
Finally some good rock music to listen to....
what do ye think ??

Track list:

1. Chinese Democracy 

2. Shackler's Revenge 

3. Better 

4. Street Of Dreams 

5. If The World 

6. There Was A Time 

7. Catcher N' The Rye 

8. Scraped 

9. Riad N' The Bedouins 

10. Sorry 

11. I.R.S. 

12. Madagascar 

13. This I Love 

14. Prostitute


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll believe it when i see it in my hands. lol. i've been fooled into believing axl's release dates for 15 years.

but that aside. how fuckin cool is it gonna be going to go a guns concert again?! who's playing lead on this album man? it's not buckethead is it?


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 23, 2008)

its only gonna be available at best buy and through their website.... Ive heard bootleg copies and wasnt impressed... dont get me wrong I grew up listening to GNR and i idolized Axl Rose...had everything from t shirts, headbands belt buckles, wallets, guitar books...everything...lol.... I just wish the original group would reconcile their differances and regroup...wouldnt that be tits??? Ill be sure to pick up the album and listen to the final product... but to me its not really GNR with the whole band or at least shalf of them anyway...


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 23, 2008)

I play rockband2 and it has shackler's revenge on it! It is a pretty bad ass tune, it's not the old G"N'R but it was far more then I expected.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> its only gonna be available at best buy and through their website.... Ive heard bootleg copies and wasnt impressed... dont get me wrong I grew up listening to GNR and i idolized Axl Rose...had everything from t shirts, headbands belt buckles, wallets, guitar books...everything...lol.... I just wish the original group would reconcile their differances and regroup...wouldnt that be tits??? Ill be sure to pick up the album and listen to the final product... but to me its not really GNR with the whole band or at least shalf of them anyway...


 
man i feel ya...i felt like that too, then i read slash's autobiography. it's kickass, and extremely insightful. you get a first hand account of a rock gods perspective. that being said, yea it would be unreal to get the original line up back, but that's almost like trying to go back in time you know?. it doesn't exsist anymore. i'm so grateful we had that music growing up. fuck yea


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

we got some fans left.. its definatley coming out this time.. 99.9%

Its Robin Fink and Bumblefoot share lead guitar role, they have nearly 2 for every position now in case of fall out,, sub

They are playing the title track chinese democracy on the radio now, i heard it 2 day sounded very good and that is my least fav of all their new songs(they were leaked on the internet years ago), but it sounded cool, the shaklers revenge song is a good one to b on the game good promotion for the younger listeners, and "this i love" is another song its played at the end of "body of lies" movie.. and during the summer Dr Peppere saiid that if the album would b realesed this year that they would give every person in america a free can of their shitty drink... so plenty of marketing going into it..

half of the songs on the album will b ballads like "november rain" , TWAT, Cather in the rye, this i love, they are very catchy ballads that most i think will like.. good varierty of sounds..

im lookin forward to it.. still


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

phishhead said:


> man i feel ya...i felt like that too, then i read slash's autobiography. it's kickass, and extremely insightful. you get a first hand account of a rock gods perspective. that being said, yea it would be unreal to get the original line up back, but that's almost like trying to go back in time you know?. it doesn't exsist anymore. i'm so grateful we had that music growing up. fuck yea


ya that ould b cool if they got back together, but id say it unlikely, maybe if they needed the money...

they say that there are 3 albums to come out as chinses democracy out years apart so he can relax with that

what do ye think of the meaning to the song chinese democracy, first i thought it was about how slash and co left him (axl) all on his own to finnish and realse the album, "u though u had it all locked up inside" " going to keep this to myself"..

them maybe its about he did nt want to realise the album, " going to keep this to myself" " Ur going to hear this thing from someone else"...


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 23, 2008)

phishhead said:


> man i feel ya...i felt like that too, then i read slash's autobiography. it's kickass, and extremely insightful. you get a first hand account of a rock gods perspective. that being said, yea it would be unreal to get the original line up back, but that's almost like trying to go back in time you know?. it doesn't exsist anymore. i'm so grateful we had that music growing up. fuck yea


it wouldnt be to hard because 3/4 of the band is already together.....Scott Weiland is gone from Velvet Revolver so all their missing is Axl.......
man I gotta pick that book up... i forgot about that... seen him on montel talking about it...


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

guns and roses r terrible...


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

it wouldnt be to hard because 3/4 of the band is already together.....Scott Weiland is gone from Velvet Revolver so all their missing is Axl.......
man I gotta pick that book up... i forgot about that... seen him on montel talking about it... 

slash and montel, lmao. montel thinks he's so cool. that musta been funny. 

the book is can't put down...i gotta go..bb lata


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

so yea, anyway. read the book.  

caliboy i gotta get back to you on that one man...i'm still deliberating..

in re: the book slash allows serious concessions for his own misgivings or flaws and also gives up some juicy shit about the guys. axl, of course, playing center stage in it all. he's a brilliant eccentric sensitive narcisistic prodigy,lol, and imagine how difficult it is to live with someone so brilliant and yet distorted. you ever see "a beautiful mind"? with russel crow? i read that book too, and GD it's a mind blower too! true story. anyway i'm reminded of that story cause it also illustrates that genius/crazy person mentality. now imagine the dynamics involved in that persons mind and how difficult it would be get him back together with the old crew. 

not to mention the dynamics of all the other players involved. but in the end, they'll probably do what all mega bands have done before them....reunite for the almighty dollar. and i'll pay to see em cause it's as close to greatness as us little people can get.

ever spend hours on youtube watching the old stuff? man it's so good. i have em favorited i'll post links here later when i feel like it. time to hit the bowl


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm almost so excited.. if this wasnt an on going thing I would be excited... the fact that there is a date has me excited.. I cant wait.. I've been a Gn'R fan since I was old enough to remember...

My first memorey of music is my brother telling me I can have any one of his cassettes if I would stop crying, as he was saying that he was putting in AFD, and then Axl rose came on screaming the opening note of Welcome to the jungle.. I shut up and looked at him and told him thats the one I wanted... fuckin bastard tried to give me an alabama tape


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 24, 2008)

ya welcome to the jungle was the song that got my attentition first, great song..

its funny now how axl is going to release his album and velvet revolver want to but they have no singer now.....


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> I'm almost so excited.. if this wasnt an on going thing I would be excited... the fact that there is a date has me excited.. I cant wait.. I've been a Gn'R fan since I was old enough to remember...
> 
> My first memorey of music is my brother telling me I can have any one of his cassettes if I would stop crying, as he was saying that he was putting in AFD, and then Axl rose came on screaming the opening note of Welcome to the jungle.. I shut up and looked at him and told him thats the one I wanted... fuckin bastard tried to give me an alabama tape


lol...bet you miss those days...lol...i do... i remember being 10 or 11 years old playing the appetite cassette in my moms car with my aunt... and didnt my bitch of an aunt tell my mom that i was to young to be listening to that garbage....all the while pulling it out of the radio and chucking it out the window.....lol....BITCH...lol...a week later mom went and bought me a new one because she knew how much i loved music...ahhh good days....


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah.. i do miss those days... but i'm looking forward to the new era dude... and yeah, your aunt sounds like a bitch...lol... least your mom was cool enough to buy you another one... thats cool...


----------



## captain792000 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yeah, i dig the new era....im in a new metal band...lol....ive recently started reading the Slash biography....awesome book so far...i highly recomend it...


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 4, 2008)

Axle Rose IS AN ASSHOLE , .. He can sing yea , But as a human being he is trash, What he did to his friends ( Matt, Duff, Slash, Izzy, & even Steven) Was just Fucking wrong , 

This is his bid to CASH IN again all by himself ,, I wont buy it , Fuck him...


----------



## phishhead (Nov 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Axle Rose IS AN ASSHOLE , .. He can sing yea , But as a human being he is trash, What he did to his friends ( Matt, Duff, Slash, Izzy, & even Steven) Was just Fucking wrong ,
> 
> This is his bid to CASH IN again all by himself ,, I wont buy it , Fuck him...


 
what did he do? but wait....smoke a j first.... don't be mad.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 5, 2008)

phishhead said:


> what did he do? but wait....smoke a j first.... don't be mad.


He fucked the whole band over , Read Slash's Book


----------



## phishhead (Nov 5, 2008)

i did. i didn't come away thinking he fucked the whole band over.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

what the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!guns n roses arnt back !!!!!!!!!!!!! and they never will be back!!!!!!!!!!!!
fuck axle, just like korvette said hes a piece of shit,
im 39 nov 10th so back in the 8o's was my prime time music days, 
i still have all my casettes tapes from then,about 360 or more.
i was one of them long haired head banging pot smoken guitar playing dudes..and all the fine stoner chicks hanging all over us in high sckool,,yep yep the good ole days 
the 8o's was the best fucking days


----------



## Therion (Nov 6, 2008)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I read the thread title and I laughed. I'm not reading the thread... but I'll say this much.


If that album comes out on time, I'll stop smoking grass.


THAT'S how confident I am.... LMMFAO..


Guns n' Roses my ass..... LMMFAO...


----------



## phishhead (Nov 6, 2008)

you'll be eating those words kid....it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Therion (Nov 7, 2008)

phishhead said:


> you'll be eating those words kid....it's just a matter of time.



Eating nothing, Slash was GnR. Axl couldn't do anything on time if he wanted to.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 7, 2008)

Therion said:


> Eating nothing, Slash was GnR. Axl couldn't do anything on time if he wanted to.





Amen.......................................


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

axle and guns suck


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 12, 2008)

He's doin a pretty good job of carrying this band by himself.. have you heard any of the new songs? I downloaded all the leaks every year a new one came out.. which to me was just Axl's way of syaing "hey.. is this any good?" and they're all amazing, when you take into consideration that they're demo's.. they're the best quality demo's i've ever herad...

The lyrics are awesome, and Axl's still the man, so there's a ton of musiacns he's got on there with him... fuckin guns n' roses are back.. it's just a matter of time before a reunion once the album comes out.. I heard that at one point it was the highest selling album at best buy, and it wasnt even out yet.. I mena what tah fuck?..lol..


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 12, 2008)

its out in like 10 days..

ya the songs are really good, i heard all but 1 song all the normal ones "the blues" madagasger" etc.. and like 2 weeks ago the songs "scrapped" and another one where up on youtube for a few hours they sounded cool aswell, the weakest song i think is "chinese democracy" or "this i love"

i love the rest


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 13, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> its out in like 10 days..
> 
> ya the songs are really good, i heard all but 1 song all the normal ones "the blues" madagasger" etc.. and like 2 weeks ago the songs "scrapped" and another one where up on youtube for a few hours they sounded cool aswell, the weakest song i think is "chinese democracy" or "this i love"
> 
> i love the rest


 
I havent herad any of the finished material.. I'm TRYING to wait until I buy the cd, but you know.. to me, the weakest song is IRS, cause I'm just not feeling it.. but the rest are amazing... street of dreams and there was a time are my favorites ad gonna be huge fuckin hit's.. and I cant wait to hear the finished version of If the World... I'm fuckin excited ashell man.. like, I been waiting on christmas for 15 years


----------



## Screwston (Nov 14, 2008)

ditto......


----------



## Therion (Nov 20, 2008)

HOLY FUCK, has anyone listened to the music on their myspace?

Hahahahahahaha, this isn't Guns n' Roses, this isn't even Guns...
This is total bullshit. The music sucks total ass.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Therion said:


> HOLY FUCK, has anyone listened to the music on their myspace?
> 
> Hahahahahahaha, this isn't Guns n' Roses, this isn't even Guns...
> This is total bullshit. The music sucks total ass.


 
lmfao.. here we go again.. I have the demo leaks and this music is awesome.. no, it's not guns n' roses from 1987.. it's guns n' roses from 1996.. remember oh my god? Let me backtrack.. you may've missed something...

Axl is the ONLY remaining member, which means Slash and duff, the two people responsible for the guitar soud's that was.. WAS guns n' roses.. Axl's vision was more about creating music, and not just playing rock n' roll

Ever see that joke of a behind the music? the one where everybody got to speak their tid-bit.. except for Axl (oh my god what a surprise.. everybody burt Axl.. I wonder why he's the only one left??) and slash say's 

"I remember comming in numerous times and Axl's still working on tracks and i'm like dude, it's just music come on.. what are you doing"

I think that statement best sums it up.. it's just music to everyone else.. but it's MUSIC to axl.. so yeah.. it's lacking that raw fuck you spit in your eye attitude, and it doesnt have that gritty dirty feeling.. but this isn't 1987 anymore people... Axl's 46 years old, how many times can one person welcome you to the jungle, or tell you to get in teh ring? I mean at some point, through listening to all the music, you should have seen this comming.. 

Axl was always an emotinal guy, and he was always a fan of great music, like queen, Elton John, elvis.. so it only stands to reason that at some point he would wanna take out all the dirty-ness and grow up some.. something we all have to do...


I think the music is of great quality and shows just what a musician Axl really is, considering he's put this thing together by himself.. againm nop it's not that Welcome to the Jungle screetching Buzzsaw.. but more like... patience or november rain.. with a few harder songs... 

I for one am glad Axl's music is taking a new direction, look how sad guy's like Ozzy are.. or band slike Judas Priest and AC/DC.. I mean yeah.. they're good.. but really.. how many times can you put the same album out? anybody who really appreciate's music will really enjoy the albu,... there's a few songs that I don;t care for.. but i'm not gonna bash 'em just because I don't understand the music... guess soem of us are alittle more open minded than other's?

with all that said, to everybody talkin shit about this album, my question is what album are you puting out and what record company has sunk 15 million into your creative genius? I'm waiting.. cause they've given this shitty album that Axl has to keep bringing to them to let 'em hear so he can say "see, we're doing it.. it's just taking time" 15 million dollars and 16 years.. you don;t think at anytime they coulda pulled the plug instead of invetsing more and more money?? Axl's album is called chinese democracy, it's taken about 15 million dollars and 16 years.. over a dozen musician's, two manager's and has survived many record execs and is being released in 3 day's, and last time i had checked (which was a while ago) it was the best selling CD at best buy.. and it hasnt even come out yet.. *what's the name of yours??*


----------



## Therion (Nov 20, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> lmfao.. here we go again.. I have the demo leaks and this music is awesome.. no, it's not guns n' roses from 1987.. it's guns n' roses from 1996.. remember oh my god? Let me backtrack.. you may've missed something...
> 
> Axl is the ONLY remaining member, which means Slash and duff, the two people responsible for the guitar soud's that was.. WAS guns n' roses.. Axl's vision was more about creating music, and not just playing rock n' roll
> 
> ...


Axl needs to change the name.

All he's doing is pissing off a lot of hardcore GNR fans. Leave the legacy and go do something else.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Therion said:


> Axl needs to change the name.
> 
> All he's doing is pissing off a lot of hardcore GNR fans. Leave the legacy and go do something else.


 
but he owns the name.. it's his.. they signe dover the rights during the UYI tour, and now he owns the name guns n' roses.. and the hardcore guns fan's have been waiting on this album for awhile and know whats going on for the most part.. now your casual hardcore fan may not know.. but.. thats not his fault.. just enjoy the music for what it is..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, i's out.. did anybody go get their copy? I was on my way, but made a detour to see somebody and ended up spending all my money.. oh well, maybe next time..


----------



## Therion (Nov 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> Well, i's out.. did anybody go get their copy? I was on my way, but made a detour to see somebody and ended up spending all my money.. oh well, maybe next time..



It's okay, you're just missing a CD with a bunch of 5-minute intros and less-than-awesome guitar riffs.

LETS TAKE SOME CRACKHEAD VIDEOS OF AXL BLOOPERS

EDIT: OH SHIT I FOUND MY FAVORITE VIDEO :EDIT 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gW6BtkcYsY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gW6BtkcYsY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gW6BtkcYsY&feature=related

WTF was he on when he sang this? Fucking crackhead.
YouTube - Best Axl Rose Clip EVER!

_In the year 2001, there were 236 confirmed Bigfoot sightings in the U.S. Yet, in the same year, there were only 12 confirmed Axl Rose sightings. For the past ten years, one of rock's most recognizable figures has been in hiding.
What does Axl Rose look like now? How does he dress? Where does he eat? Is he more afraid of us than we are of him? 
This short film is a collection of actual eyewitness accounts from those who have spotted this reclusive creature in recent years. _
YouTube - Have You Seen Axl Rose?

Axl throwing out a fan..... PRICELESS, WHAT A DOUCHEBAG!
YouTube - Axl Rose Throws Out a Fan (HILARIOUS!)

Axl falls on his ass....!!! Dumbass!
YouTube - Axl Rose falls down from the stage.

Axl falls again..!!!
YouTube - Guns n Roses live - Axl falls

Axl disses Slash, what a fucking bastard.
YouTube - Axl Rose angry at Slash

Axl trips out and throws the microphone!
YouTube - axl gets mad and throws the mic away

Axl gets stoned...
YouTube - Axl Rose stoned by a fan during You Could Be Mine - GN'R

Axl STOPPING YET ANOTHER SONG TO YELL AT A FAN.
YouTube - Axl stops during WTTJ because of a fan (SOUND ONLY)

-----The sad part is all of these videos are different. There has to be 100 of them-----


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 24, 2008)

are you jealous much? this guy never gets out and people still miss him.. even on a bad day he's worth more than you... what's your deal with Axl, did he make sweet love to you and never call you back? 

And if you've heard ANY of the music you'd know the guitar's are awesome.. better than slash.. doesnt have that slash sound.. but i'm pretty sure Brian May, Buckethead, and the rest can manage without slash... even slash admits it's an awesome album.. one they couldnt have created with teh orginal line-up, and even call's Axl musical genius.. that's sad too.. Slash is teh one with the real personal issue and even he doesnt seem to harbor a grudge the way you do.. I'm sure he meant to call.. he prolly just lost your number... it's ok.. don;t hate him cause he's bette rthan you.. just move on.. the rest of the world has



Therion said:


> It's okay, you're just missing a CD with a bunch of 5-minute intros and less-than-awesome guitar riffs.
> 
> LETS TAKE SOME CRACKHEAD VIDEOS OF AXL BLOOPERS
> 
> ...


----------



## Therion (Nov 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> are you jealous much? this guy never gets out and people still miss him.. even on a bad day he's worth more than you... what's your deal with Axl, did he make sweet love to you and never call you back?
> 
> And if you've heard ANY of the music you'd know the guitar's are awesome.. better than slash.. doesnt have that slash sound.. but i'm pretty sure Brian May, Buckethead, and the rest can manage without slash... even slash admits it's an awesome album.. one they couldnt have created with teh orginal line-up, and even call's Axl musical genius.. that's sad too.. Slash is teh one with the real personal issue and even he doesnt seem to harbor a grudge the way you do.. I'm sure he meant to call.. he prolly just lost your number... it's ok.. don;t hate him cause he's bette rthan you.. just move on.. the rest of the world has



Look how the guy treats his fans.
Because Axl was a cocksucker I still sit here today and suffer due to lack of awesome music. Axl fucking ruined one of the greatest bands of all time, and yes, that pisses me off. It's not fair, and I whine and bitch about it. 
Then he puts out an album under the title of one of the greatest bands ever, but it's not the same line-up.. It's Axl and a bunch of douchebags.

Slash may not be the best technical guitar player on the planet, he's a lot of flash really... But he's fucking Slash. Guns n' Roses was the fucking shit back in the day. As far as Buckethead, I love Buckethead.. That guy writes some serious fucked up stuff... awesome stoner trip music.

PS - Arguing with me about music is a waste of finger movement. My RL nickname is "The Music Nazi".


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I understand where you're comming from, you also have to realise they walke dout on the band.. he didn't make them leave, and he didn't ask 'em to leave.. but nobody gets mad when they put out a new Velvet revolver Cd with a singer that wishes he was Axl..

Like I said, he owns the name Guns n' roses.. so he's intiteled to put it out under whatever name he wants.. and the hold out on a reunion is slash and duff.. so if you're gonna hate on anybody, hate on slash and Duff.. they walke dout on Axl.. 

I'm not argueing withyou.. just pointing out the facts.. and We the fans allow him to treat us this way.. I wont buy tickets to his shows because the last time I did, he canceled the tour and I didnt get my money back.. you live and you learn.. but you don't hate the music, and you sure ashell don;t take it personal.. did you know Queen ws putting out an album and going on tour.. without Freddy.. but I don;t see anybody gettin mad about it... you just appreciate the music.. don;t worry about the person/persons doing it



Therion said:


> Look how the guy treats his fans.
> Because Axl was a cocksucker I still sit here today and suffer due to lack of awesome music. Axl fucking ruined one of the greatest bands of all time, and yes, that pisses me off. It's not fair, and I whine and bitch about it.
> Then he puts out an album under the title of one of the greatest bands ever, but it's not the same line-up.. It's Axl and a bunch of douchebags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keenly (Nov 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> Well I understand where you're comming from, you also have to realise they walke dout on the band.. he didn't make them leave, and he didn't ask 'em to leave.. but nobody gets mad when they put out a new Velvet revolver Cd with a singer that wishes he was Axl..
> 
> Like I said, he owns the name Guns n' roses.. so he's intiteled to put it out under whatever name he wants.. and the hold out on a reunion is slash and duff.. so if you're gonna hate on anybody, hate on slash and Duff.. they walke dout on Axl..
> 
> I'm not argueing withyou.. just pointing out the facts.. and We the fans allow him to treat us this way.. I wont buy tickets to his shows because the last time I did, he canceled the tour and I didnt get my money back.. you live and you learn.. but you don't hate the music, and you sure ashell don;t take it personal.. did you know Queen ws putting out an album and going on tour.. without Freddy.. but I don;t see anybody gettin mad about it... you just appreciate the music.. don;t worry about the person/persons doing it


dude quit defending the CD

it sucks ass

every fan of GNR even says it sucks ass...

its a losing battle


----------



## Therion (Nov 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> Well I understand where you're comming from, you also have to realise they walke dout on the band.. he didn't make them leave, and he didn't ask 'em to leave.. but nobody gets mad when they put out a new Velvet revolver Cd with a singer that wishes he was Axl..
> 
> Like I said, he owns the name Guns n' roses.. so he's intiteled to put it out under whatever name he wants.. and the hold out on a reunion is slash and duff.. so if you're gonna hate on anybody, hate on slash and Duff.. they walke dout on Axl..
> 
> I'm not argueing withyou.. just pointing out the facts.. and We the fans allow him to treat us this way.. I wont buy tickets to his shows because the last time I did, he canceled the tour and I didnt get my money back.. you live and you learn.. but you don't hate the music, and you sure ashell don;t take it personal.. did you know Queen ws putting out an album and going on tour.. without Freddy.. but I don;t see anybody gettin mad about it... you just appreciate the music.. don;t worry about the person/persons doing it


Haha, he canceled one of the shows I bought tickets to also... and then midway through another he walks off for like 25 minutes.. they finally coaxed him back out. It was dumb.. the guy is a moron.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 24, 2008)

ha.. He's the richest most talented moron this world has ever seen...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 24, 2008)

It took Axl long enuff ,14 yrs in the makeing ,Finally


----------



## captain792000 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just finished listening to the new album...it BLOWS...lol...nearly everything is synthesized... he should definately change the name of the band.....just my personal opinion ....definately not worth buying...


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll have to give it a ear I guess.Never was a hugh fan of GnR but do like some of there stuff.Have to add it to the collection just the same.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 28, 2008)

I like it.. it's definatley an Axl Rose album.. Shackler's revenge and scraped are the weakest of the songs.. I really like This I love and there was a time.. sorry's pretty good aswell.. very good guitar solo's..


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 28, 2008)

the album is kind of shitty. Ok I lied... 

its really shitty


----------



## phishhead (Dec 3, 2008)

so far, I've had mixed feelings about the CD.....i like it, but wished i loved it. it's taken so long and been a such a production that i wish i could at least say i love it. 

i'm requesting an acoustic version, or maybe something without all the effects.  but i don't want to wait another decade or two...lol

i read a reveiw somewhere that said it would've been a great album if it came out 10 or more years ago....a good follow up to use your illusion. at this point i agree with that. and i agree with BDM, seperate the music from the drama. i can't take anyone seriously that judges music based on what it should be called or who fucked who over in the band or some equally riduculous reason.lmfao.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 4, 2008)

I think if you take away shackler's revenge, and scraped, then in my opinion, it's a great album.. but alot of people don;t really care for if the world.. I think it's a good song.. but you have to give it time... I don't think it's a GREAT album.. but it's good.. I like it.. I'm alittle partial, cause Axl's like my hero.. but I try to look at it from a music fan perspective.. but I know thats alittle hard to do..

I love the guitar solo's on all the song's.. I think they're amazing, and at time's, better than what I think slash coulda done.. but I also think they show how much Axl misses slash.. and how much he still live's in slash's shadow.. because there's just soo many, and they're unually long.. like they're saying "see, I don't need you.. I don't need slash, see.." 

All together though, you're partially right.. If you could go back and release it ten.. hell, even the year they appeared on MTV.. this woulda been an even better selling album.. I dont' think it was ready to be released ten years ago though... 


I don't think he was doing anything ten years ago.. I really don't... maybe i'm wrong.. but from all the leaks and demo's i've heard since 2000.. the songs have all been a work in progress... go back and listen to madagascar when they did rock in Rio3, and when they did the house of blues, the tour, the last demo's that were leaked, and the album.. and if you know anything about making music.. ever even seen and heard a band create a song.. it sounds like they're pretty good.. but they were being worked out into what they are today...

I could be wrong, and Axl could be the mad scientist everybody say's he is.. creating and tinkering.. rearranging, adding, mixing, recording, re-recording.. 


and if that's the case.. from listening to the production that went into alot of these songs and the progression of which I've heard 'em since the start of 2000 to now.. I'd LOVE to wtach him in the studio.. from the time he starts to create shit in his head, all the way to the very end.. Which, history has shown can be fuckin impossible since he cant keep the same band together long enough to make an album.. I still would love the opportunity to watch him.. 

There's said to be together three albums worth of songs.. and there's a few songs I heard that never made teh album, like Silkworms, and a song called the General was rumored to have been heard and axl said it would be on a second or third album... and you know how Axl and rumours go.. you can never tell..

I would like to hear them.. but you never know.. the album's offcial release ended up being number four in sales.. which isn't so bad with no promotion.. but I'm sure teh record company and most definatley Axl are not satisfied with that.. so who knows what'll happen now...


----------



## phishhead (Dec 10, 2008)

You mean I'm completely right.we're not debating the musical genius of GnR or axl.

you know I came away from reading slash's bio with the impression that he is a mad scientist.....genius often is mad right? i think that the sheer number of years it took to produce the album is evidence of poor execution of music. and i agree that guy misses slash all day long--

in the end i love it too, but when i compare it to sum other cd's that have been released lately i can't help but wonder wtf? 

Kings of Leon's new cd, only by the night, is a slam dunk masterpiece that flows perfectly and jams hard. exceptional riffs and refreshingly different melodic bass lines that jump from every song, it's gauranteed good time. gettin high and listening to that cd is perfect.... get it and listen if you haven't already.

i worshipped axl as a kid. you simply cannot refute his musical genius, and i wont even dignify arguments that state otherwise with an answer. as far as i'm concerned that's never up for disscusion. he is one of the greatest--but i'm dissapointed in the cd...i guess that's to be expected tho given the amount of time we were looking forward to it-

i had it on during a rain soaked walked this am and was diggin it. i'll keep listening no doubt..

favorite rock drummer bdm?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2008)

phishhead said:


> You mean I'm completely right.we're not debating the musical genius of GnR or axl.
> 
> you know I came away from reading slash's bio with the impression that he is a mad scientist.....genius often is mad right? i think that the sheer number of years it took to produce the album is evidence of poor execution of music. and i agree that guy misses slash all day long--
> 
> ...


 
yeah.. I agree.. in today's music scene, it make's you think "huh?".. but at the sametime.. Axl's not really about today's music scene.. he's about Axl's music scene..lol..

I think he tries too hard.. with songs like scraped and shackler revenge.. it sounded like he was trying to do welcome to the jungle again.. and it just isn't in him.. I don;t think that raw anger's there anymore.. 

I been meaning toc heck out slash's book.. but I always worry that when it comes to Axl, that it's always one sided.. like there's no room for compliment's when theys tart talking about him.. like the VH1 behind teh music.. where everybody BUT axl got to speak their opinion..

and yes.. I think Axl's the Freddy Mercury of our generation.. the way it's never just a song.. there's so much that he pours into it and wants it to be bigger and bigger.. I just wish the music world would look past teh shit he's done, and just give him the credit and validation he deserves.. without mentioning all the BS.. I think that would go along way in him being able to let all the other shit go... I think he feel's the pressure and really believes that nobody validates him without slash and everybody else..

My favorite drummer's are Joey Jordison of slipknot and Neil Pert.. you?


----------



## nibo (Dec 17, 2008)

i really dislike guns n roses, BUT I LOVE DR PEPPER. Got my free coup today!!


----------

